# New M&P .45



## ICM856 (Jan 17, 2008)

I just picked it up a few days ago. Just a couple of days before the Smith & Wesson pistol promotion rebate ends. It's a $50 rebate and 2 free magazines. This is one of the best feeling full size .45 cal pistols I have ever felt. It makes my Glock 21 feel like a big hog! The M&P 45 came with 2 mags, 3 different grip backstraps and a hard case, as well as the rebate. I'm happy so far! I'll give a range report in the future.


----------



## Jaketips42 (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice buy. If I went back to when I bought my Sigma, I would have bought an M&P instead.


----------



## Dave56678 (Feb 8, 2009)

Picked mine up a few weeks ago! Nothing but great things to say also!


----------



## kenw (Feb 3, 2009)

I have the M&P in .40. It fits my hand nicely and shoots really well.

Have fun with yours.

Ken


----------



## TheReaper (Nov 14, 2008)

It feels like it'a a missing part of your body when you hold it. I have a 40 and a 45 and there may be a 9 in my future.:smt033


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Throw some blazers through it and let me know if it misfires. Also check and see how hot your slide gets after about 80 rounds and let me know.


----------



## TOF (Sep 7, 2006)

Brevard said:


> Throw some blazers through it and let me know if it misfires. Also check and see how hot your slide gets after about 80 rounds and let me know.


Just what cyclical rate do you want the test performed at?

I can tell you that if he fires at the maximum rate the slide will be hot. If he goes through a meaningful 80 round practice session it will be warm at times cool at other times.

What might be the objective of such a test other than to have someone waste $50 worth of ammo? :watching:

Nice choice ICM***


----------



## Brevard (Jan 24, 2009)

Lets see the same identical to the way I shot. Aim, fire, readjust your aim and fire. Not shooting as fast as he can.

The reason is I wanted to see if blazers did the same in the 9mm as it did the 2 40's I have tried. Extremely hot slides and misfires. If not I might look into getting a 9mm.


----------



## paradis1142 (Dec 23, 2008)

Good looking outfit


----------

